# A kiskutyák pénteken lesznek 5 hetesek.



## andrea625

I everybody, I need help translating a message from Hungarian to Italian. The best I can do is to translate it in English first, but the result doesn't satisfy me. 
Can someone Help? 
Here is the original text

"A kiskutyák pénteken lesznek 5 hetesek. Egy szuka és egy kan még van. Kérdésem, hogy melyik kellene. Amennyiben komolyan gondolja a vételt, úgy előleg átutalását kérném. Mint korábban írtam 110.000 Ft/db törzskönyvvel." 

and this is my translation

"Friday 5 the puppyes will be 7 weeks. there is still one female and one male. ............... (missing can't tanslate). If thoughtfully think about the purchase so sir advance transfer. As previously wrote to you 110000 ft/db to book"

Thank you in advance


----------



## muguete

In a nutshell  they are telling you that the puppies will be 5 week-old on Friday. There is a female and male. They are intrested which one you need and kindly asking you to send an advanced payment (110.000 Forints per puppy with the pedigree /pedigree=register book for dogs/) if you are still intrested in buying them.
Hope I could help!


----------



## n-ray

muguete said:


> In a nutshell  they are telling you that the puppies will be 5 week-old on Friday. There is a female and male. They are intrested which one you need and kindly asking you to send an advanced payment (110.000 Forints per puppy with the pedigree /pedigree=register book for dogs/) if you are still intrested in buying them.
> Hope I could help!


Just for precision (it might be informative): 110,000 (one hundred and ten thousand) and not 110.000 (one hundred and ten dot zero) HUF. Hungarian writes a dot instead of a comma and vice versa.


----------

